# Ordered an EMonda SL 8 after riding Cannondale for years...



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, after about 4 years riding a Cannondle SuperSix (SRAM, non hi mod frame) I decided to get an Emonda SL 8 (H2 compact). The geometry seems very close and the Emonda should be much more comfortable and just as fast. I am hoping since I could not test ride one. I just looked at the numbers. No way to test ride one at my location (no one had my size, most everyone here uses 52's or 54's). I really liked the way the Cannondale handled but the rear end was just to darn hard a lot of times but I got kinda used to. I hope I made the right choice with the Emonda. I looked at the Madone but absolutely did not like the rear brake location behind the BB. I also have never used a compact crankset, I use a 53/39 and 11-28. I have to admit that the 28 was not enough on those pesky 12-15%+ sustained ramps.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

You're not alone. For myself I rode a 2011 Cannondale SS for the past 3 years. Though I loved it but the geometry of it was nothing like the Emonda. I test rode the Madone and loved it. Like you I wasn't to happy with the brake placement. I'm super excited for my new Trek Emonda to get here. You made an excellent choice. Did you go SRAM or Shimano? I went Shimano DA myself.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Wicked2006 said:


> You're not alone. For myself I rode a 2011 Cannondale SS for the past 3 years. Though I loved it but the geometry of it was nothing like the Emonda. I test rode the Madone and loved it. Like you I wasn't to happy with the brake placement. I'm super excited for my new Trek Emonda to get here. You made an excellent choice. Did you go SRAM or Shimano? I went Shimano DA myself.


SRAM Red. I have been using it for 4 years and am really used to it. The DA feels great also, just different. It was a tough choice. They were the same price. I think the SRAM bike weights a half a pound less. Not really a factor in choosing between the two but something of note.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

sneakyracer said:


> SRAM Red. I have been using it for 4 years and am really used to it. The DA feels great also, just different. It was a tough choice. They were the same price. I think the SRAM bike weights a half a pound less. Not really a factor in choosing between the two but something of note.


I agree with you. Both are excellent! It was a tough choice for me also. I'm sure I'll love my new DA equipped ride once it gets here. It's going to be a definite learning curve. What's the ETA for your bike to get to you if you don't mind answering?


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Wicked2006 said:


> I agree with you. Both are excellent! It was a tough choice for me also. I'm sure I'll love my new DA equipped ride once it gets here. It's going to be a definite learning curve. What's the ETA for your bike to get to you if you don't mind answering?


Bike shop said the bike should be in in about 10 days.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

sneakyracer said:


> Bike shop said the bike should be in in about 10 days.


Lucky! They tell me November. I don't get it. I want mine in 10 days. Wondering if it has to do with mine being Dura Ace.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 14, 2013)

I tried to buy the SL6 and they told me it would be a few months so I got the SL8 instead. 64cm frames are hard to find...


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Alias530 said:


> I tried to buy the SL6 and they told me it would be a few months so I got the SL8 instead. 64cm frames are hard to find...


To me I believe the SL8 is the way to go. For entry level rider the SL6 is great. Let's us know when you get it. Shows some pictures as well.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 14, 2013)

I got a slamming deal on the SL8 too. When the SL6 was out of stock, I asked them to sell me the SL8 for the same price as the SL6 and they came damn close.

I have 2 short rides on it so far... MAJOR upgrade from my Fuji Gran Fondo 2.0 (entry level carbon, Ultegra 6700, and cockpit/wheels was all entry level off brand stuff). The frame feels a lot better, the bike as a whole feels higher quality, and Dura Ace is absolutely faultless. It's almost silent and you can't even feel it shift, your cadence just changes. I almost wish it shifted worse because sometimes you can't even tell that it shifted successfully (an elevation change could cause the change in cadence you are feeling at the same time as a missed shift). I'm sure I'll learn to trust it though


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

At least you got yours sooner then many of us. 64cm is a big bike. I'm happy to hear you love it. That's good feedback. I have a 52cm on the way to me. This bike will be my everyday ride and Gran Fondo bike.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

I am still waiting for mine. I find it absurd that is taking as long or longer than about 4-5 project one series 7 Madones the same shop ordered.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

The key difference is that the Emonda is all-new and also in high demand. Trek hasn't had time to build up a workable inventory like the Madone.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Chader09 said:


> The key difference is that the Emonda is all-new and also in high demand. Trek hasn't had time to build up a workable inventory like the Madone.


I would have considered getting a Madone but they cut the Madone product line only leaving the 7 series Madones and the aluminum 2 series. The are mainly offering Emondas yet they dont have many of them. Not good for business if you ask me.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Chader09 said:


> The key difference is that the Emonda is all-new and also in high demand. Trek hasn't had time to build up a workable inventory like the Madone.


I was just at my LBS earlier in the day and they told me SRAM Red22 SL-8 is pushed out until Feb. 2015. SL-8 with Shimano DA is pushed out until Jan. 2015. It's gotta be on SRAM and Shimano. Not Trek. Glad I got mine when I did.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Wicked2006 said:


> I was just at my LBS earlier in the day and they told me SRAM Red22 SL-8 is pushed out until Feb. 2015. SL-8 with Shimano DA is pushed out until Jan. 2015. It's gotta be on SRAM and Shimano. Not Trek. Glad I got mine when I did.


Whaaat!? OMG. My LBS / Dealer has not mentioned anything about this. I will give them a call tomorrow. If its that long I want my deposit back. Might as well get an EVO.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

sneakyracer said:


> Whaaat!? OMG. My LBS / Dealer has not mentioned anything about this. I will give them a call tomorrow. If its that long I want my deposit back. Might as well get an EVO.


Any word on your order? Hopefully they get that order done for you.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Trek does realize that there are more than 6 letters in the Alphabet to name their bikes, don't they?


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

I should have the bike in 8-10 days. Well see.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

sneakyracer said:


> I should have the bike in 8-10 days. Well see.


Hopefully you'll get it within that time frame.


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

robt57 said:


> Trek does realize that there are more than 6 letters in the Alphabet to name their bikes, don't they?


They still haven't used Admeno, Ondema, Nademo yet - give them a chance!!


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

sneakyracer said:


> I also have never used a compact crankset, I use a 53/39 and 11-28. I have to admit that the 28 was not enough on those pesky 12-15%+ sustained ramps.


Good gosh have now sunk to being honest in our posts.  

Good luck with new bike overall and to easier climbs due to "better" gearing!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

sneakyracer said:


> I use a 53/39 and 11-28. I have to admit that the 28 was not enough on those pesky 12-15%+ sustained ramps.


Personally I like the compact cranks. 50-34 and 11-28 and I climb with that just fine on some very pesky 12-20% grades. Most of the guys I ride with also use compact. What's nice about the SRAM we have the opportunity to go up to a 32 without any major changes. I'm not sure about the Shimano DA you can do that? Feel free to share and let us know Shimano experts. 

So how do you like it? Do you have SRAM Red22 on it? Show us some pictures.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Shimano has an 11-32 cassette in the Ultegra line (CS-6800); it requires the longer cage GS model rear derailleur for full compatibility. As far as I know, that isn't available (yet) in the DA line (CS-9000).

edit added: A 39/28 gear combination gives a gear ratio of 1.393. A 34/28 gives a gear ratio of 1.2144; a 39/32 gives 1.219. The 34/28 setup is about the same as would be a 39/32.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

After about 10 rides I am starting to get really used to the 50/34. On the flats I feel no hindrance at all. Great performance and feel. On the climbs below say 4% grade I just leave the 50 most of the time. The 34 I like on the very steep climbs. Love it actually. Just did a route with 3500 ft of climbing in just 30 miles (very wet! no less) with a few 1 mile climbs of 8-9% average grade and on the steeper 12-14% parts the 34/28 combo was awesome. Most times I climbed using the 34/22. Overall starting to love the gearing. 

That outta the way gotta really talk about the Emonda. Wow. Really growing on me and comes into its own on the mountains. Comfortable. Inspires confidence descending and climbs so efficiently it just makes me smile.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

sneakyracer said:


> After about 10 rides I am starting to get really used to the 50/34. On the flats I feel no hindrance at all. Great performance and feel. On the climbs below say 4% grade I just leave the 50 most of the time. The 34 I like on the very steep climbs. Love it actually. Just did a route with 3500 ft of climbing in just 30 miles (very wet! no less) with a few 1 mile climbs of 8-9% average grade and on the steeper 12-14% parts the 34/28 combo was awesome. Most times I climbed using the 34/22. Overall starting to love the gearing.
> 
> That outta the way gotta really talk about the Emonda. Wow. Really growing on me and comes into its own on the mountains. Comfortable. Inspires confidence descending and climbs so efficiently it just makes me smile.


Good to hear. The Emonda climbs like a beast and then some. I love mine. Very happy I own one. It's an great all around bike. I haven't ridden my SS since I got the Emonda. Lol!


----------

